# OnLine Liqor Licence Application



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with uploading the alcohol licence documents? I have tried from my desktop and laptop and the site will not accept the uploads - I continually get an error message. Have tried loads of times without success. When I e-mail the Special Licences Dept of course I don't receive a reply!!!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

No problems at all. Quick and simple process.


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Hmm can't understand why I am having problems. Will just keep trying!


----------



## KhalidiyahKen (Feb 7, 2013)

I had huge problems when I applied soon after the online system launched last year. 

Even when it was working correctly I had several applications rejected for arbitary reasons or no reason at all.

All I can suggest is that you persevere. It's immensely frustrating but as you have found out there is ZERO response from the email address.....


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Realised that my PDF files were too large. A friend reduced the size using Adobe Acrobat Pro and they zoomed thru no problem. Fingers crossed now it will be processed!!


----------

